# Gold Roamer Watch



## rickroamer (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I've recently inherited a gold roamer watch that's in fantastic condition. I know nothing about these watches bar a little bit of info off the web.

It's circa 1961 because the engraving on the back is from 28/11/61 after my great grandads 54 year service at Sankeys Sugar co.

Obviously it has sentimental value and I wouldn't look to sell but I am interested in values for insuring purposes. I'm lead to beleive it could be worth in excess on 1k.

Thanks for any help.

Rick


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rick, a very nice watch you have there. We often get asked to give valuations on watches & the statement below covers our position on the matter...



> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


In general, a watch is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

Your best bet would be to check ebay listings including closed ones.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice watch. As a Roamer collector (but not expert) I appreciate it.

The vintage Roamer watch website is worth Googling for more info if you are interested.


----------



## B3NVL (May 12, 2013)

lovely watch!


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice watch. I have 2 old 'service' watches from my grandfather and father. One a Garrards and one a longings. Both not worth a huge amount resale but to me worth more than my Rolex sub and Cartier tank.


----------

